# KO, we need a forum T-shert



## Holiday (Sep 15, 2005)

KO, we need a http://www.computerforum.com/ T-shert


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 15, 2005)

Make a proposal for the design..


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 15, 2005)

post a design here?


----------



## spacedude89 (Sep 15, 2005)

woo. and i work at a family owned t-shirt printing company...


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 15, 2005)

computerhakk said:
			
		

> post a design here?




Well maybe here, but definetly not there...


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 15, 2005)

Trizoy said:
			
		

> Well maybe here, but definetly not there...


there?. . . . ?. . . .

ok if any design comes up..will imageshack it for here


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 15, 2005)

computerhakk said:
			
		

> there?. . . . ?. . . .
> 
> ok if any design comes up..will imageshack it for here



exactly.


----------



## Holiday (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't know something basic, maybe black with white writing


----------



## dragon2309 (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone need a template, just a quick one i bashed out, im sure someone else can do better.






OK, the first design to kick thigns off.


----------



## skidude (Sep 15, 2005)

CF.com????? People will think its like crazy freaks.com or something.....


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 15, 2005)

something basic to put on a t-shirt.. tell me if ya like it


----------



## kobaj (Sep 15, 2005)

That would be cool, but I bet it would be exspencive to make with all the pritty details. I vote everyone here with over *looks at posts* 400 posts should get one for free. Cource I would pay S/H for one.

EDIT: Or if you submit a design you get one for free. *starts making a design*


----------



## skidude (Sep 15, 2005)

Hmmmm..... maybe...... hmmm.....


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 15, 2005)

kobaj said:
			
		

> That would be cool, but I bet it would be exspencive to make with all the pritty details. I vote everyone here with over *looks at posts* 400 posts should get one for free. Cource I would pay S/H for one.
> 
> EDIT: Or if you submit a design you get one for free. *starts making a design*


hehe i wish.. probably a full stat member (all colored squares) .. even that may be a maybe..


----------



## kobaj (Sep 15, 2005)

I wipped this up in a few minutes but I like it.


----------



## skidude (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks good!!  But I think computerhakks is a little better.


----------



## Lorand (Sep 15, 2005)

How about this one:


----------



## skidude (Sep 15, 2005)

ROFL!!! YEAH!!! MAKE IT THAT ONE!!! GREAT!!! JUST BRILLIANT LORAND!!! AHAHAHA!!! The funniest person I know.....


----------



## Johnnyboy0056 (Sep 15, 2005)

this could work on a solid white t shirt...what ya think?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 15, 2005)

No idea what it would look like...jsut like the words:

"My forum pwns your forum" on the front

with

"www.computerforum.com" on the back collar where most logos go


----------



## Lorand (Sep 16, 2005)

skidude said:
			
		

> ROFL!!! YEAH!!! MAKE IT THAT ONE!!! GREAT!!! JUST BRILLIANT LORAND!!! AHAHAHA!!! The funniest person I know.....


Ok, then here's a serious one (hehe, don't believe everything I say  ):


----------



## skidude (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats cool. I still think computerhakk's was the best.


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 16, 2005)

skidude said:
			
		

> Thats cool. I still think computerhakk's was the best.


thankyou. 


			
				kobaj said:
			
		

> expencive


.. i can try to make something simpler.. if it is.. tell me so if it is


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 16, 2005)

heres the same one.. just more t-shirt-eee
and with a back logo
something i thought of just right now


----------



## thereckerdbraikr (Sep 16, 2005)

sweet shirt...ill try to think of a design this weekend


----------



## kobaj (Sep 16, 2005)

I like it, maybe with the lcd on the back you could have it customized with our sn as the persone you are logged on as. Although now that I look at it, I think maybe the lcd is a little overkill. Other than that I like it. 

EDIT:OMG, Where is the pocket, there neads to be a geek pocket. For pens!!


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 16, 2005)

yea i kinda thought it was overkill also.. but then agen someone might like it like that.. so i just left it.. on for opinions and suggestions.


----------



## Holiday (Sep 16, 2005)

Simple is always cool


----------



## skidude (Sep 16, 2005)

computerhakk said:
			
		

> heres the same one.. just more t-shirt-eee
> and with a back logo
> something i thought of just right now




Genius. Love it.


----------



## kobaj (Sep 16, 2005)

Omg why didnt I think of this before,

```
#include <cstdlib>
#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
    cout << "Computerforum.com \n" ;
    system("PAUSE");
    return EXIT_SUCCESS;
}
```

Or maybe something in binary? OH I got it!


----------



## penguinrusty (Sep 16, 2005)

Or like...colgate factories.com....


----------



## ian (Sep 16, 2005)

I actually owe Praetor and [tab] a computerforum.com t-shirt for starters.
I wont be making a decision on a design anytime soon, need to check size requirements for the image, decide on a color of the t-shirt background, but if someone comes up with a design that is actually used, then I will send them a tshirt with the design and say US$40 via paypal.com


----------



## dragon2309 (Sep 16, 2005)

> I actually owe Praetor and [tab] a computerforum.com t-shirt for starters.
> I wont be making a decision on a design anytime soon, need to check size requirements for the image, decide on a color of the t-shirt background, but if someone comes up with a design that is actually used, then I will send them a tshirt with the design and say US$40 via paypal.com


Sounds a bit like the logo desinging thingy, and we all knwo ehere taht got us...... NOWHERE.


----------



## skidude (Sep 16, 2005)

What 'bout computerhakk's..... anyone??? I really liked that one.


----------



## s_m_w_d (Sep 16, 2005)

*KO, we need a forum T-shirt*

not my best work but il try doing another that didnt make 1 min some of the other t-shirts kicked ass though!


----------



## Lorand (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm always excited by contests


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 16, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> I'm always excited by contests


nice n clean .. i like that.. 

the mouse looks kinda awkward on there but good


----------



## Buzz1927 (Sep 17, 2005)

> Sounds a bit like the logo desinging thingy, and we all knwo ehere taht got us...... NOWHERE.


A bit like your "find me a new avatar" thread.


----------



## Xycose (Sep 17, 2005)

EDIt:errr,forgot that I shouldn't be posting, sorry.


----------



## Lorand (Sep 17, 2005)

Girls need a CoFo-shirt too:


----------



## apj101 (Sep 17, 2005)

lmao, lorand you know where this thread is going.


----------



## Lorand (Sep 17, 2005)

apj101 said:
			
		

> lmao, lorand you know where this thread is going.


Hehe, yes: "Dude, where's my T-shirt?"


----------



## apj101 (Sep 17, 2005)

sweet but what does my t-shirt say?


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 17, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Girls need a CoFo-shirt too:


must be the female version


----------



## ian (Sep 17, 2005)

I had a look at cafepress, and most of the colors were like white background. I think a navy blue color would look better. I dont like wearing white.


----------



## kobaj (Sep 17, 2005)

ian said:
			
		

> I had a look at cafepress, and most of the colors were like white background. I think a navy blue color would look better. I dont like wearing white.



Yep white stains too easy. ALthough blue is a little over rated, lets go with pink.


j/k (green(imho)>blue...dark green)


----------



## Holiday (Sep 17, 2005)

> I had a look at cafepress, and most of the colors were like white background. I think a navy blue color would look better. I dont like wearing white.



I agree dark blue or black


----------



## ian (Sep 17, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Hehe, yes: "Dude, where's my T-shirt?"


Lorand, if you like you can design your own t-shirt, and I will mail it to you.
As one of the earliest VIP members, you can get the first t-shirt. It wont be used as the official t-shirt, so you can put whatever you want on it.


----------



## Holiday (Sep 17, 2005)

*How does this look?*


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 17, 2005)

dang...nice designs guys. i can't make one on a computer worth beans...but could probably draw out a design.


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 17, 2005)

Holiday said:
			
		

>


u mind if i use that t shirt also?


----------



## Lorand (Sep 17, 2005)

ian said:
			
		

> Lorand, if you like you can design your own t-shirt, and I will mail it to you.


Thanks  
Then let's make something special:






But I would like the forum's official shirt tho...


----------



## Scrat (Sep 17, 2005)

LOL.... love it Lorand!


----------



## Praetor (Sep 17, 2005)

> I vote everyone here with over *looks at posts* 400 posts should get one for free. Cource I would pay S/H for one.


I positively assure you it wont be by post count.


----------



## skidude (Sep 17, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Thanks
> Then let's make something special:
> 
> 
> ...




YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovefishsticks (Sep 17, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Thanks
> Then let's make something special:
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one the best and computerhakk's first one, but that one seems like it would have cost alot of money to print. this one seems good..


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 17, 2005)

if this is reallly gonna go into manufacturing.. someone who is planning on doing it should post some type of "requirements" or "specifications" of color, size, font, etc...

so we'll know what to work with, what will work and what wont.


----------



## age123 (Sep 17, 2005)

The blue one looks cool how much would they be to buy and can i buy one if i am in the uk?


----------



## Lorand (Sep 17, 2005)

If the image on the shirt could be embossed too, we could try this one:


----------



## skidude (Sep 17, 2005)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!  Do that all the time....


----------



## Holiday (Sep 17, 2005)

get this my sister has a sewing machine(Bernina Artista 200) that is Microsoft Windows Powered, has a color LCD screen, has an external USB CD ROM drive, can be connected to a comp for file transfer, you can by a dial-up modem for it if you want LOL seriously, and it can embroider, someone can get the T-Shirt printed and then send it to me and get it embroider at a very good price $


----------



## Lorand (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow, nice piece of hardware!  
Can that LCD-screen display a BSOD too?


----------



## Holiday (Sep 17, 2005)

> Can that LCD-screen display a BSOD too?


 of course it's M$


----------



## kobaj (Sep 18, 2005)

I got down with a needle and thread, who says shirts when you can have a hat.



Anyone want an avatar, Yes that is me.


----------



## skidude (Sep 18, 2005)

Holiday said:
			
		

> get this my sister has a sewing machine(Bernina Artista 200) that is Microsoft Windows Powered, has a color LCD screen, has an external USB CD ROM drive, can be connected to a comp for file transfer, you can by a dial-up modem for it if you want LOL seriously, and it can embroider, someone can get the T-Shirt printed and then send it to me and get it embroider at a very good price $




Alright man, what kinda games can that thing play, fire it up and I'll play you in CSS on it!


----------



## Holiday (Sep 18, 2005)

> Alright man, what kinda games can that thing play, fire it up and I'll play you in CSS on it!



very funny


----------



## skidude (Sep 18, 2005)

Holiday said:
			
		

> very funny



I hear some sarcasm...


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 18, 2005)

is this simple enough?
still too graphic intense?


----------



## skidude (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Holiday (Sep 18, 2005)

> is this simple enough?
> still too graphic intense?



I LOVE it, best one YET, I think this should be the 1


----------



## OS Dragon (Sep 18, 2005)

This is a really really basic design idea but the lack of decent graphic packages at my disposal makes it harder for me really go out on the town with the design.




This is on the front and on the back there could be the letters with the binary in a vertical line (bit like The Matrix coding)


----------



## spacedude89 (Sep 19, 2005)

for photographic or designs with LOTS of colors. it best to use t-shirt transfers. but they work best on white or light colored shirts. But with spot color it best to use regular silk screening.


----------



## Praetor (Sep 19, 2005)

Blah


----------



## Praetor (Sep 19, 2005)

With a bit more curve mapping...


----------



## Holiday (Sep 19, 2005)

Praetor

no fair using a girl to market your prodoct


----------



## dragon2309 (Sep 19, 2005)

> With a bit more curve ampping...


Heh, curve mapping, lol


----------



## Praetor (Sep 19, 2005)

> no fair using a girl to market your prodoct


She was consenting.


----------



## dragon2309 (Sep 19, 2005)

LOL, thats a pretty good designa nyway, if onyl it was a mans tshirt, not a womans one.


----------



## skidude (Sep 19, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> With a bit more curve mapping...



Is that a picture of YOU!?!?!!  

Lol jk.


----------



## Lorand (Sep 19, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> With a bit more curve mapping...


Yummy! Nice curves!


----------



## The Astroman (Sep 20, 2005)

Lorand.... ROFLMAO! Anyway, I like that design, I think it fits both men and women, but that is a women's T-SHIRT. BTW Praetor, is that your GF?


----------



## Praetor (Sep 20, 2005)

> BTW Praetor, is that your GF?


is it any of your business?


----------



## Praetor (Sep 20, 2005)

LOL i just caught the inside joke lol 




			
				Lorand said:
			
		

> How about this one:




touche buddy  (let's keep that one under wraps )


----------

